# Transmission Line Build



## damonryoung

I've had a couple pieces setting around for some time that I thought I was going to use for my car. But, like most things, those plans changed. So, I decided to build something to listen to in the house.

The equipment:
Silver Flute 5 1/2"
Vifa Radiator Tweeter
Dayton 2-way crossover >>> Seemed like 2k was a reasonable point to cross these speakers over...

I've read a few things about transmission lines and I don't run a subwoofer in the house, so I thought this might be a good way to get some lower frequencies into our living room


----------



## damonryoung

Today was the day that I finally got to work on this animal...

Here's the gratuitous picture of the cuts...









Those are the only tools I used, would've been slightly easier if I had a table saw... oh well, it got done!! :laugh:

Some gluing...









Who needs clamps? Obviously I do. :blush:

Here is one of the lines glued up...

















Tomorrow I should be able to get them put together and have a run with them... Still haven't completely decided how I'm gonna finish them, but I'm sure the wife won't appreciate bare MDF in the living room.


----------



## Misanthropic

Nice work man. Excellent precision considering the tools at hand. I bet they are gonna sound schweet!


----------



## legend94

i remember a guy having a transmission line sub box for an 8 inch sub....very loud and not bad on quality either.

love the license plate!


----------



## damonryoung

Thanks guys!!

Tonight I got them functional... ugly as hell, but functional.

Holes for the drivers...









Close up next to my old Monster Towers...









And the whole setup...









They sound 1000% better than the old towers and play relatively low... I haven't pushed them hard yet (it's kinda late and we live upstairs)...

Videos to follow to hopefully show some difference in the old and new!


----------



## damonryoung

Here are a couple videos I shot on my iPhone, so we'll see if anything is noticeable...

"Use Me" by Junior Wells before...
"Use Me" by Junior Wells on Monster Towers - YouTube

"Use Me" by Junior Wells after...
"Use Me" by Junior Wells on transmission lines - YouTube

"One Evening" by Feist before...
"One Evening" by Feist on Monster Towers - YouTube

"One Evening" by Feist after...
"One Evening" by Feist on new transmission lines - YouTube

Kinda wish I had a better mic to capture the differences!!


Now I've got to finish the cabinets by the time we have people over in about three weeks! More to come and thanks for viewing!!

D

EDIT: I obviously don't know how to use the YouTube tags...


----------



## Chaos

If you don't mind me asking, how did you determine the specs for the cabinets?

Are you using any fill material?


----------



## damonryoung

Chaos said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you determine the specs for the cabinets?
> 
> Are you using any fill material?


I don't mind at all... I used a dual fold on-axis calculator found HERE

I did not use any filler, but have considered trying some out when I go to finish the exterior. Any thoughts on what and how much to use?

I'll take any constructive feedback!

Thanx
D


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

May i ask why you selected these vifas?
Have you heard them before or did you go off of good reviews?


----------



## damonryoung

I went off good reviews here and on parts express. I'm glad I did too. 


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## pocket5s

your images don't show up anymore


----------



## damonryoung

After many months of them setting in my garage, I got them ready for finish. They are now primed and I hope to make them pretty tomorrow. 

I'll try to relink the other pics tomorrow as well.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

Damn man!

Want to design a t-line for a Dayton ND140


----------



## damonryoung

DRTHJTA said:


> Today was the day that I finally got to work on this animal...
> 
> Here's the gratuitous picture of the cuts...
> 
> 
> Those are the only tools I used, would've been slightly easier if I had a table saw... oh well, it got done!! :laugh:
> 
> Some gluing...
> 
> 
> Who needs clamps? Obviously I do. :blush:
> 
> Here is one of the lines glued up...
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I should be able to get them put together and have a run with them... Still haven't completely decided how I'm gonna finish them, but I'm sure the wife won't appreciate bare MDF in the living room.


Fixed the links


----------



## damonryoung

DRTHJTA said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Tonight I got them functional... ugly as hell, but functional.
> 
> Holes for the drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up next to my old Monster Towers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sound 1000% better than the old towers and play relatively low... I haven't pushed them hard yet (it's kinda late and we live upstairs)...
> 
> Videos to follow to hopefully show some difference in the old and new!


I can't seem to find these pics, but they are the same as in the videos...


----------



## damonryoung

I chickened out on the gloss and went with flat with the final coat being undercoating. 










Then I took then upstairs, put rubber feet on them, and put them to work!!


----------



## chevbowtie22

Looks great. So how does it sound?


----------



## damonryoung

Thanks!! I would compare the low end to having a small subwoofer. I super pleased, although if I do it again in the future I would want better tools. ?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Delta tools, that's all my brother-in-law has in his wood workshop. He builds fancy cabinets for new houses, so he has invested a lot of moo-lah on tools.


----------



## asawendo

Wow DRTHJTA for what I have seen from your build pictures, I think you are skillfull person in building such a very difficult enclosure. Keep up the great work!


----------



## damonryoung

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> Damn man!
> 
> Want to design a t-line for a Dayton ND140


I might be interested... What are your thoughts?


----------



## damonryoung

TrickyRicky said:


> Delta tools, that's all my brother-in-law has in his wood workshop. He builds fancy cabinets for new houses, so he has invested a lot of moo-lah on tools.


I wouldn't mind Delta, but I would want a proper home for them and my 1 car garage just wouldn't cut it! But a boy can dream! ?


----------



## damonryoung

asawendo said:


> Wow DRTHJTA for what I have seen from your build pictures, I think you are skillfull person in building such a very difficult enclosure. Keep up the great work!


Thank you!! ?


----------



## damonryoung

So, I've decided to expand my listening pleasure when I watch movies and whatnot by building a center channel...

I'm attempting to building this speaker with only (2) 3" full range drivers (Dayton Audio DS90-8) high passed at 300hz. 

Picture of the gear...









Let the design and testing begin!!


----------



## damonryoung

There was always something off with these t-lines and I'm pretty sure it had to do with the crossovers. So, I had the guys at Madisound design and build a crossover specifically setup for these drivers. At the same time I redesigned the cabinets to a simple ported enclosure and took one of the subs from my car for the low end. 

The designs...









Cutouts...

















A crossover installed









I forgot how beefy these Silver Flutes are, especially for ~$20









Fast forward to tonight. 










































Also, since the last post, I upgraded my components to an Emotiva UMC-200 pre, Emotiva UPA-200 amps for the bookshelves, and a UPA-1 handling the sub. 

This setup is so much clearer, especially in the midrange. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## XSIV SPL

DRTHJTA,

I also run TL at home but only from 50hz down... Tapered with a loaded aperture... Sorta my own design...

Gravity is strange at my place and this pic turned out sideways for some reason... 

Nice project you have there!

Nothing makes low frequency quite like a TL...


----------



## damonryoung

Chet, that's a huge enclosure!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## XSIV SPL

DRTHJTA said:


> Chet, that's a huge enclosure!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Damon,

That's TWO huge enclosures... 

BASS TAKES SPACE!! (Especially quarter-waves)

But, damn! They sound sweet 

If you're looking for some TL design input, check out www.quarter-wave.com hosted by Martin J. King, with a bit of modeling help from mathlab

Then there's also the elusive Rhino quarter-wave... Mine are a mix between the two...


----------

